# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  Fuz's Workbook

## Fuz

Hi the names Daniel and I've only been trying lucid dreaming since Saturday and with each day I've gotten more and more excited about having a lucid dream and I feel I should start with DILDS because they suit me personally.
I pretty much have a good dream recall but it can vary, for example one night I remembered 4 dreams and in two of them I was talking about lucid dreaming and another dream was quite vague and only remember fragments.
I have been practicing ADA and doing reality checks and questioning if I am actually in a dream regularly so that it can carry over into my dreams and have been doing mantras in my head whilst going to sleep like "Tonight I will become aware in my dreams". I will keep you updated on my progress to becoming lucid and are there any other tips and techniques I could use which could improve the chances of becoming lucid?

----------


## Fuz

Morning, so far I've still been practicing the techniques but mainly do ADA/SAT, I think I still need to work on my recall because my dream recall for last night was vary vague whereas a few nights ago my dream was very vivid. Unless that happens normally, like the odd vague dream or one where you can't remember?

----------


## gab

> Hi the names Daniel and I've only been trying lucid dreaming since Saturday and with each day I've gotten more and more excited about having a lucid dream and I feel I should start with DILDS because they suit me personally.
> I pretty much have a good dream recall but it can vary, for example one night I remembered 4 dreams and in two of them I was talking about lucid dreaming and another dream was quite vague and only remember fragments.
> I have been practicing ADA and doing reality checks and questioning if I am actually in a dream regularly so that it can carry over into my dreams and have been doing mantras in my head whilst going to sleep like "Tonight I will become aware in my dreams". I will keep you updated on my progress to becoming lucid and are there any other tips and techniques I could use which could improve the chances of becoming lucid?



Hi Fuz and welcome to DILD workshop! I will be happy guide you on your road to lucidity.

1. The excitement you feel is very important. Keep yourself pumped up by reading tutorials and threads here on DV.

2. Awareness, mantras, RCs are great. I would recommend for mantras to be in present tense. Make sure you put some feelings into your RCs and when you question reality.

3. Dreaming about lucid dreaming is a great sign - it means, that your daily practice starts to show in your dreams.

4. Please check out this collection of techniques, where you'll find everything you need for DILDs.





> Morning, so far I've still been practicing the techniques but mainly do ADA/SAT, I think I still need to work on my recall because my dream recall for last night was vary vague whereas a few nights ago my dream was very vivid. Unless that happens normally, like the odd vague dream or one where you can't remember?



Your dream recall seems to be fine. You will have your ups and downs, days when you remember a bunch or in great detail, and days, when it seems like you didn't have a single dream. That's normal. 

But to keep your recall up, you should start a dream journal. Writing your dreams will tell your mind dreaming and remembering them is important to you.

One other thing that's a good way to reinforce your intent to have a lucid dream is writing down in your dream journal what you would like to do in your lucid. Think about it, even act it out, so you remember it better. Here is a great thread about what to do in a lucid.

So, keep your enthusiasm up, check out the tutorial and happy lucids  ::alien::

----------


## Fuz

No lucid dream last night but I had two very vivid dreams and the second one was one of the most vivid dreams I've had (I was looking at my iPod screen and it looked different but it looked as real as reality) I wasn't aware that I was dreaming but it was very realistic. I should of realized it was a dream tbh because in the address bar in safari all my entered addresses were random letters xD
One of the other questions I want to ask is am I close to having a lucid because most of my dreams are in first person now rather than third person (seeing the dream with me in it as if I was watching a movie that I'm starring in)

Well tonight's lucid dream attempt no. 6 and I'm still very excited and motivated to have one even though I know it could be weeks to months.
I have already set myself some goals and they are to talk to a DC and to try flying which I heard can be hard for beginners? My other goal is to stabilize my dream by becoming involved with the dream and using my senses so that the dream doesn't fade... Wish me luck!

----------


## gab

Not sure about the 3.person and 1.person view difference, but you are definitelly getting closer. When I had a vivid dream like that, it turned into lucid towards the end of it. So get ready!

And no, flying is not hard at all. It's a first urge, that most of the people get once lucid. You need to realize, that there are no rules of physics in a dream. You just wish to lift up and fly and you know you can do it, because it's a dream and that's how it's done. You can also imagine you have wings, rockets on your legs, you can pull out a magic flying pill from your pocket and eat it, or just anything like that.

And stabilizing by involving your senses is a great idea, that's the best way to do it. I know you will lucid dream tonight!

----------


## Fuz

Eek sorry my phone had a spazm, 
As I was saying no lucid dreaming last night but I had another vivid dream.

I've started a physical lucid journal which I keep my DJ in as well and I write stuff in it like why I want to lucid dream and how it can benefit me which I've been using to keep me motivated.

Well tonight is attempt no. 7 wish me luck  ::D:

----------


## Fuz

> Eek sorry my phone had a spazm, 
> As I was saying no lucid dreaming last night but I had another vivid dream.
> 
> I've started a physical lucid journal which I keep my DJ in as well and I write stuff in it like why I want to lucid dream and how it can benefit me which I've been using to keep me motivated.
> 
> Well tonight is attempt no. 7 wish me luck



I also think that my dream sign could be teleporting because I find myself somewhere then somewhere completely different after

----------


## Fuz

Last night I had another vivid dream and the past few dreams I've had have been quite weird and I should of realized they were dreams  :tongue2: 
I've still been writing in my DJ everyday and it's a lot easier to do if you make it into a habit like brushing your teeth in the morning and evening.
I am also still practicing my awareness and reality checking making sure I actually question my reality so that I can be more aware in my dreams, I think this is probably why my dreams have been a lot more vivid this week.
Also this morning a little while after I woke up I think I came close to a WILD because I was laying in bed and my body felt a strange sensation? I was trying to stay calm but my heart started beating really fast and I lost it. (I don't want to WILD but if it works why not?)
I also did an hour of meditation and I feel really refreshed now, I didn't even know I had been doing it for so long. I also did mantras in my head like: "I am aware" and "This is a dream".
Another thing, could I imagine signs in my dream whilst falling asleep that say: "This is a dream" or something because when I do mantras my mind drifts off to a daydream, so if I used the sign I could have it in my daydreams.
Tonight will be my 8th attempt and hopefully I will have my first lucid dream by this time next week  :smiley:

----------


## Fuz

No lucid dream yet but had two dreams last night which were very weird O_o
Hopefully I'm getting close and tonight will be attempt no. 9

----------


## gab

> I've started a physical lucid journal which I keep my DJ in as well and I write stuff in it like why I want to lucid dream and how it can benefit me which I've been using to keep me motivated.



Motivation, Intent and Awareness are the most important things that will get you lucid. So good job on keeping yourself motivated. 

I would also suggest to write downo your list of "to do" things in a lucid. Believe it or not, when you get lucid, you will get excited and it will be very hard to acctually think of something to do. But, if you plan ahead by writing it in your DJ, maybe even drawing a picture, it will get imprinted in your memory and once lucid, you will remember it.

This may sound funny, but I "practice" my lucids in daytime. I simply play them out. Let's say, I want to throw fireballs, I pretend I just got lucid and practice throving fireballs. And after I could not speak in my lucids, only whisper, I started practicing saying commands out loud. So I would say out loud commands like "increase vividness", "lights", "focus now" and to my greatest surprise, I started hearing my voice in my lucids. 





> Last night I had another vivid dream and the past few dreams I've had have been quite weird and I should of realized they were dreams 
> I've still been writing in my DJ everyday and it's a lot easier to do if you make it into a habit like brushing your teeth in the morning and evening.
> I am also still practicing my awareness and reality checking making sure I actually question my reality so that I can be more aware in my dreams, I think this is probably why my dreams have been a lot more vivid this week.



Vivid dreams are a great sign. I believe, you need some more awareness training to help you realize. There is a great article here for awareness. it's part of a WILD class. If you read other lessons from it too, it will help you also with DILD, as many things from WILDs do apply to DILDs also.






> Also this morning a little while after I woke up I think I came close to a WILD because I was laying in bed and my body felt a strange sensation? I was trying to stay calm but my heart started beating really fast and I lost it. (I don't want to WILD but if it works why not?)



Your heart beating faster and fast breathing happens when you just about to dream, so it's not you, it's a natural reaction, that's out of your control. Just let it be, it's normal.






> I also did an hour of meditation and I feel really refreshed now, I didn't even know I had been doing it for so long. I also did mantras in my head like: "I am aware" and "This is a dream".
> Another thing, could I imagine signs in my dream whilst falling asleep that say: "This is a dream" or something because when I do mantras my mind drifts off to a daydream, so if I used the sign I could have it in my daydreams.
> Tonight will be my 8th attempt and hopefully I will have my first lucid dream by this time next week



I'm dreaming is also a great mantra. If you whisper them as you lay in bed before sleep, you will hear them and also think them. As you getting more sleepy, switch to just thinking them. 

When you visualize something that's very familiar to you, you can incubate a dream. It's ok to drift off to a daydream as you falling asleep. Awareness training will help you recover from those daydreams, come back to awareness and daydream again, untill you end up in a daydream that turned into lucid dream. This is for WILDs.





> No lucid dream yet but had two dreams last night which were very weird O_o
> Hopefully I'm getting close and tonight will be attempt no. 9



Good luck and Happy dreams ::alien::  You are close!

----------


## Fuz

Hey it's me again and last night I had my first lucid!!!!  ::D: 

I'm so excited that I've had this amazing experience and shocked how much like reality it is and how you have your senses in the dream, I don't have time to write the dream out now but I will post it later  :smiley:

----------


## Fuz

Hey again so basically it was very weird because it was also vague but I can still remember  :smiley: 

I was boarding this plane and I think it was with the school and I'm then sitting down in the plane then the pilot comes on the speakers and says the plane will either land normally or something will happen (Can't really remember that part) So then I thought something isn't right so instead of doing a reality check I said to myself: "If snakes appear in that jar when I imagine them to I will know I'm dreaming.") And they did!!!! I was then so happy I felt a rush of excitement, I didn't have very good control over the dream but I managed to turn a women into an apple... Lol!
Sadly my alarm went off and when I woke up my eyes were shut which is a first, is that from where I've come out of the dream or something?
I feel proud though that I got there on my 17th try  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

Wow congratulations!!  :Party:   :Rock out: 

And loool @ turning the women into apples!

If you have your eyes shut when you feel yourself waking up, it's a great opportunity to not move, imagine the dream again, and slip back into it.. DEILD! Sadly I feel your pain about alarm clocks  :Sad:  Many of my lucids ended with alarms waking me. 


It's interesting about the snakes too. I use this dream sign incubation thing where I imagine snakes (a dream sign of mine) to pop up anywhere at random times throughout the day, then do a reality check. So it's basically like a normal reality check, except I incorporate my dream sign, so that it comes up more frequently when I'm dreaming.

(http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/incuba...-signs-134585/)


Cheers!

----------


## gab

Hey, that's awesome! Congrats!

You can have great control or none, or anythink in between. But you did awesome. But why in a world you had snakes apear? Those are one of my dream signs and I don't like them. 

When you wake up from a dream next time and you manage to not move or open your eyes, you can get into another dream, if everything goes right. (if you don't wake up too much). That method is called DEILD and is one of my favorites. 

Reentering lucid dream

Happy dreams ::alien::

----------


## paigeyemps

> But why in a world you had snakes apear? Those are one of my dream signs and I don't like them.



 ::shock:: 

/me high fives gab

----------


## Fuz

Hey thanks guys, you were all played a big part in helping me to lucid dream,
I really hope to have more in the future and hopefully they'll last longer  ::D: !
I'll keep you updated if I have more.

----------


## gab

Just keep excited and motivated by reading and posting on DV and keep your practice going. We know you will have many more. No other way around it ::alien::

----------


## Fuz

Hey it's me again I've been really busy with school and that so I Havnt been writing in my dream journal ( my dream recall is still pretty good, usually one or two dreams per night) and I Havn't had any other lucids since my first one but I guess it's because I've been busy.

What brings me back is the other night I randomly decided to try a WILD just to see if it worked (Sorry if I'm rambling on) and I started off on my front and started to tingle but i changed sides and managed to enter SP, I felt a pressure on my chest and felt as if it was just me and my mind, I experienced some hypnagogic imagery just before I entered SP, at first I thought I could make out a scary face but I told myself it wasn't real then I saw loads patterns but they soon went, my heart starts beating super fast and I try to stay calm but it wakes my body up. I also find it difficult to keep my eyes shut and they start twitching a lot and the inside of my leg was twitching lol? I still want to DILD but do you think WILD could be the way to go?

----------


## Fuz

Another reason why I ask about WILDing is because I have never experienced SP before and not even sure if what I experienced was SP? At first I was relaxed, then I was tingly and then I did feel numb but my only problem is trying to stop myself from waking up when my heart races. I had it again last night but not much for the hypnagogic imagery I'll try again tonight but I've been trying just before bed so should I try it when I wake up from REM sleep?

----------


## gab

Welcome back!

WILD is a wonderful technique. I like it also because of the crazy sensations you can get when WILDing. But no, they are not SP.

SP Explained  - basically, if you don't get SP on regular basis (your body paralysed and yo can't move no matter what), then you are very unlikely to get it during WILD.

Some of the HH could be scary, but if you know that's just a hallucination and you are ready for it, you can make it through and be rewarded with a WILD. 

WILD (sageous)  Good luck ::alien::

----------


## Fuz

Hello again, I can't believe it's been so long since I was last here. I've recently become interesting in lucid dreaming again and I'm still currently trying for my second, my dream recall has declined but recently it's been getting better and I have started writing in me DJ again. I am still practicing ADA, seeing as it's been so long since my first lucid do you think if I keep motivated my second will come soon?

----------


## fogelbise

Welcome back! I am currently helping with the DILD workbooks. You were last here before I joined. Your question...





> do you think if I keep motivated my second will come soon?



With the right motivation and daytime work, absolutely! Let me know how I can help. What brought back the interest?  :smiley:

----------


## Fuz

> Welcome back! I am currently helping with the DILD workbooks. You were last here before I joined. Your question...
> 
> With the right motivation and daytime work, absolutely! Let me know how I can help. What brought back the interest?



Well my friends started talking about it and it made me remember how vivid my dreams were and how good my recall was when I was trying to lucid dream, so I thought to myself that I must have been really close so decided to give it a second shot  :smiley: 

I've only been writing in my DJ for a few days but I've already noticed the difference. I'm practicing ADA currently and hoping it can get me more DILDs. Do you have any other suggestions for increasing the chances of a DILD?
My RCs are currently plugging my nose, counting my fingers and trying to put my finger through my hand.
I've also noticed that I've started to wake up during my REM cycles so I might also try WBTB.

----------


## fogelbise

> Do you have any other suggestions for increasing the chances of a DILD?..I've also noticed that I've started to wake up during my REM cycles so I might also try WBTB.



WBTB, though not required, can really give a boost to your chances. Different people find success with different amounts of time being awake. You could start short and lengthen the time until you find the ideal amount of time awake. You could start by simply rolling over and writing in your DJ then laying still repeating some mantras or simply thinking about your goals on your way back to sleep. Basically, WBTB + mantras. You can also use mantras before bed with or without WBTB later in the night.

----------


## Fuz

Last night I had a pretty bad sleep, found it hard to get to sleep and had to wake up early as well, I remember fragments of a dream which I wrote in my DJ but no lucid yet, I might try WBTB tonight, also I'm not sure whether I should use mantras. I can tell myself when to wake up say 3:00AM but when it comes to a mantra it doesn't seem to carry into my dreams, is it worth it?

----------


## fogelbise

If you have trouble getting to sleep, then you might want to save any WBTBs and in-bed activity (including mantras if you decide to try them) to weekends or times when you can sleep in. If you don't like mantras or they don't seem to work for you, you can always focus on other aids and re-visit the topic later. Awareness is definitely a priority and you don't have to use mantras to increase it.

----------


## Fuz

Thanks for the reply, I'll keep going with practicing my awareness and RCs which I do whenever I enter a new environment.
Last night I had a good sleep but not a good night for recall, I think I was too tired from not having enough sleep from the night before. I'll keep you updated on my progress  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

Sounds good  :smiley:  

Also, that sounds like a likely explanation for the dip in recall...sometimes happens to me when I am in deep, restful sleep.

----------


## Fuz

Yeah I literally slept like a baby haha  :tongue2: 
I've made myself a strong goal out of the ones I have, and that's to have a vivid and long-ish lucid dream, I take it that I will need to have a few more before this happens but thinking about my first lucid, it was probably only 10 seconds long and very fragmented with little to no control, although I am still super happy that I had one I wish I had never taken a break because I could of had a lot more by now. I really hope I have more soon, I may also need to do some more work on dream recall. Anyway I will keep you updated on my progress and wish me luck for tonight  ::D:

----------


## fogelbise

At least you are back on track! And yes, good luck!  ::D: 

If you feel you don't yet have the tools you need to improve your recall I can point you to something but it takes a little additional effort during your day. I don't want to overload you until you are ready or have a need to work on recall though. You probably already have good solutions in your arsenal as well.

----------


## Fuz

Last night was very good for recall, I managed to remember 3 dreams, the first one was very long and they were all quite vivid. Sadly no lucid yet but I'm gonna keep at it  :smiley: 
I think that my recall can vary and some nights are better than others - however I haven't been able to recall this good since last time I was here which means that hopefully lucidity is just around the corner!  ::D:

----------


## fogelbise

I wouldn't be surprised! Congrats on the strong recall!  ::D:

----------


## Fuz

Recall dipped again last night, could only remember one dream but forgot to write it in my DJ because I fell back asleep  :tongue2: 
I probably slept for around 10 hours and didn't do a WBTB.
Hopefully tonight's the night  ::D:

----------


## fogelbise

Good luck!  :smiley:  Try to set aside some time just before going to bed to write some notes in your dream journal and think about your goals and plans to lucid dream that night and anything else that you like related to lucid dreaming.

----------


## Fuz

Thanks for the tips  :smiley: 
I just read a great thread about meditation which I'm going to have a go at, here's the link:
http://www.dreamviews.com/attaining-...editating.html
I'm hoping that doing this along with ADA will help improve my recall and awareness.

----------


## Fuz

No recall for last night, going to give it another shot tonight.
Edit: I actually just had a flashback to the main theme of the dream so recall wasn't as bad as I thought it was  :smiley:

----------


## Fuz

Recall was good last night, I can remember about 3 dreams which were vivid and other fragments.
Really annoying as well because in one of them I was talking about lucid dreaming but sadly didn't become aware >.<
Tonight could be the one  :smiley:

----------


## Fuz

No recall for last night at school has just started up again, going to try and get to bed earlier and see if it improves.

----------


## fogelbise

> Recall was good last night, I can remember about 3 dreams which were vivid and other fragments.
> Really annoying as well because in one of them I was talking about lucid dreaming but sadly didn't become aware >.<
> Tonight could be the one



Still a good sign I feel.  :smiley: 





> No recall for last night at school has just started up again, going to try and get to bed earlier and see if it improves.



I think that a regular sleep schedule of the same number of hours is most important if you can manage that (most people find some set amount between 7 to 9 hours ideal).

And thanks for the meditation link. Have you been trying that?

----------


## Fuz

Yes the meditation is going well and making me feel relaxed before bed  :smiley: 
Sadly no recall again last night. I remember dreams when I first wake up but seem to fall back asleep and forget them before I write in me DJ  :tongue2:

----------


## fogelbise

Sometimes sleep is my priority and I do the same thing...just go back to sleep. However, if it is an interesting dream I will tell myself to remember it reminding myself of a few key words from the dream before falling back to sleep and that often helps me remember most of them until morning. If it is really interesting I try to write it down right away though. Ups and downs in recall are normal as well though, especially early on or when restarting recall practice.

----------


## Fuz

Thanks I'll try and remember the key words and see how that works.
No lucid yet but last night my recall was good, remembered around 2-3 dreams. I also think I am becoming more aware as in one of my dreams I was on the tube and questioned if the door looked normal but it wasn't enough for me to realise I was dreaming  :tongue2:

----------


## fogelbise

> Thanks I'll try and remember the key words and see how that works.
> No lucid yet but last night my recall was good, remembered around 2-3 dreams. I also think I am becoming more aware as in one of my dreams I was on the tube and questioned if the door looked normal but it wasn't enough for me to realise I was dreaming



That kind of awareness, combined with another factor or two, can nudge you towards lucidity! Keep up the good work.  :smiley:

----------


## Fuz

Last night I could only remember fragments again, I think I'm a bit stressed with exams so it's probably affecting my sleep quality. They should be over soon though so hopefully my recall improves  :smiley: 
I think even remembering non-lucids is fun too the things you do in them can be really funny.

----------


## fogelbise

> Last night I could only remember fragments again, I think I'm a bit stressed with exams so it's probably affecting my sleep quality. They should be over soon though so hopefully my recall improves 
> I think even remembering non-lucids is fun too the things you do in them can be really funny.



Yes, stress can affect both things from my experience as well. I agree, non-lucids can be great, it is like this whole other world that most people forget the moment that they wake up.

----------


## Fuz

Managed to remember 1 dream last night, tried to remember the key parts and managed to get them written down. Awareness seems to be going well too  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

> Awareness seems to be going well too



Nice! Good luck over the weekend!  :smiley:

----------


## Fuz

Remembered one dream again last night, it was a really weird one but sadly no lucid.
I feel like they're getting more vivid so hopefully it's not too long before I become lucid.

----------


## Fuz

1 dream recalled last night. It was a FA which is the first one I've ever had, unless I did wake up half asleep? Didn't become lucid though.

----------


## Fuz

1 dream again  :tongue2: 
I've decided I'll just post weekly updates on my progress unless there's something I want to share right away, makes the work book neater.

----------


## fogelbise

This competition is fun and motivational. The lower division includes beginners and some intermediates:

http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-17-a.html

----------

